

How Uber Went from Just Another Startup to a Big #*$&ing Deal - heatheranne
http://onboardly.com/startup-pr/how-uber-went-from-just-another-startup-to-a-big-ing-deal/#.UgjuXGS2PrR

======
chcleaves
Who doesn't like to drive around in an uber? The premium aspect of this really
sets it apart. Cabs are easier to come by, however for those special occasions
where you want to show up in something a little fancier - an uber is
definitely a requirement.

------
jstandard
This wasn't particularly insightful. "solve a real problem", "listen to
customers", and "be accessible to your market" you could replace Uber with
Company X. A more specific analysis would have been interesting.

~~~
chcleaves
Agreed - but up until now what has been able to compete with cab companies -
and many people who don't live in a metropolitan area have yet to hear about
uber or what makes them different from just a cab - or them thinking that it's
someone's own private vehicle.

~~~
heatheranne
When I tell someone who isn't from an Uber-city about Uber - they lose their
minds by how awesome is seems.

My experience has always been at least a 9/10 with them.

